# April 2014 Book Count



## Maxx

April 2014

1.  Under the Dome (kindle) as of 4/1/14 on page 141, as of 4/30/14 on page 149, 8 pages read
2.  Cinder (audiobook) as of 4/1/14 on page 176, completed 4/10/14, 224 pages read
3.  Suspect (audiobook) began 4/10/14, completed on 4/13/14, 321 pages read
4.  Deal Breaker (audiobook) began 4/13/14, completed 4/20/14, 370 pages read
5.  The All-Girl Filling Station's Last Reunion (audiobook) began 4/20/14, completed 4/30/14, 369 pages read
6.  The Walking Dead Vol. 1:  Days Gone Bye (DTB) began 4/23/14, completed 4/30/14, 144 pages read

Pages Read in April 2014:  1436
Books Read in April 2014:  5
Pages Read in 2014:  4651
Books Read in 2014:  14


----------



## Toby

1.26. Eat The Yolks by Liz Wolfe NTP 4/1/14
2.27. Funerals for Horses by Catherine Ryan Hyde 4/1/14
3.28. The Bond: An Excerpt with Fifty Ways to Help Animals by Wayne Pacelle 4/1/14
4.29. Cooking for Your Gluten-Free Teen: Everyday Foods the Whole Family Will Love by Sarah Berghoff Mc Clure, Carl.....4/1/14
5.30. Lullaby (87th Precinct) by Ed Mc Bain 4/7/14
6.31. The Porridge Book by Sambodhi Prem 4/11/14
7.32. How to make Ice Cream Bread: Using only 2 Ingredients in Only 5 Minutes! By Maple Free Books 4/11/14
8.33. The Skinny Cave Girl Paleo Diet: No butter. No Bacon. No Paleo Pancakes by Linsay Madison 4/12/14
9.34. Coconut Oil Nutrition Book - 30 Coconut Oil Recipes and 130 Applications For Weight Loss, Hair Loss... by Patrick Smith 4/12/14
10.35. How To Pour Cereal by Dr. Damien Childs 4/15/14
11.36. Stop Using using Almond Flour in Cooking. Why it's Harmful and Where to Find Better...by Maple Tree Books 4/16/14
12.37. The Rose Garden by Susanna Kearsley 4/16/14
13.38. Naturally Dazzling: As Home Teeth Whitening Secrets For An Amazing Smile by Jessalyn Cullen 4/17/14
14.39. Finally Thin: How I Lost 50 LBS In Three Months and Become Slim: (Weight Loss, Become Fit, Become Slim) by Lulu Leonard 4/19/14
15.40. Gluten Free Popcorn Snacks by Richard Gulkie 4/22/14
16.41. Mug Cakes: It's not Just Cakes But Also Brownie, Cobbler, Pudding and Cookies in a Mug! by Martha Stone 4/24/14
17.42. Naked In Death by J.D. Robb 4/25/14
18.43. Gluten Free Rice Krispies by Richard Gulkie 4/25/14
19.44. In 15 Minutes or Less: The Paleo Mom's Express Recipes for Everyday Cooking by Jenna Mars 4/25/14
20.45. Celiac Friendly Solution - Smoothie Recipes: Ultimate Celiac Cookbook series for Celiac disease and ...by Celiac Friendly Solution 4/26/14
21.46. Cooking in a Cup: Easy recipes for muffin tin meals (Cooking with Kids Series) by Debbie Madson 4/27/14
22.47. Eat and Run: My Unlikely Journey to Ultramarathon Greatness by Scott Jurek and Steve Friedman 4/30/14


----------



## Jaasy

83.5  Fatal Flaw  (Fatal Series) by Marie Force, Reread*****
84.6  Fatal Deception  (Fatal Series) by Marie Force, Reread*****
85.7  Fatal Mistake  (Fatal Series) by Marie Force, Reread*****
86.8  Fatal Jeopardy  (Fatal Series) by Marie Force, Reread*****
87.9  Hot Pursuits, A Hostile Operations Team Bk 1, by Lynn Raye Harris, finished****
88.10  CindaBella by Lena Skye, finished****
89.11  Pretty Fly for a White Boy, Series Collection 1-4, Lena Skye, finished****
90.12  Mistletoe Murder, Lucy Stone, by Leslie Meier, finished****
G


----------



## LauraB

1.12 The Robe
2.13 I am Livia


----------



## Natasha Holme

1.15 The Well of Loneliness by Radclyffe Hall (enormously long, turgid thing)
(Just started The Blind Watchmaker by Richard Dawkins)


----------



## izzy

Oi I'm late!
35.1 Captain Marvel Pursuit of Flight 
36.2 Age of Ultron 
37.3 Captain Marvel Down To Earth
38.4 The Book Thief by Mark Zusak (3/26-4/11)
39.5 Stolen by Kelley Armstrong (4/11-4/--)

Books read through 2014:
Jan: 10 Feb: 23 March: 12 Apr: May: June: July: Aug: Sept: Oct: Nov:


----------



## chipotle

I keep forgetting to add my books here!

1. An Old Fashioned Girl by Louisa May Alcott - good
2. The Perfect Match by Kristan Higgins - okay
3. The Beach House by Georgia Bockoven - good
4. Introvert Power: Why Your Inner Life is Your Hidden Strength by Laurie Helgoe - good
5. The Hero  (Thunder Point #3) by Robyn Carr - eh
6. An Arranged Marriage (The Company of Rogues #1) by Jo Beverley -eh
7. Crazy Thing Called Love (Crooked Creek Ranch #3) by Molly O'Keefe - okay
8. A Nantucket Christmas by Nancy Thayer - good
9. Beautiful Day by Elin Hildebrand - very good

Jan -2, Feb -0, March -4


----------



## Natasha Holme

1.15 The Well of Loneliness by Radclyffe Hall
2.16: The Blind Watchmaker by Richard Dawkins
3.17: The Bank Manager and The Bum by Darren Sant


----------



## Toby

Hi, Natasha! You can click on "modify", at the top right, here to add more of your books read to your monthly list, so all your books are listed together.


----------



## Natasha Holme

Toby said:


> Hi, Natasha! You can click on "modify", at the top right, here to add more of your books read to your monthly list, so all your books are listed together.


Thanks, Toby. I've now done that. It's a poor number of books so far this month as The Well of Loneliness is soooo long and The Blind Watchmaker is soooo hard


----------



## Toby

Just don't feel bad about the amount of books read. There is no competition here. The way I see it, is as long as I am reading & finishing books, that is a victory in itself. Recording the books here is like a pat on the back. It makes me feel good to complete a book, no matter how long it takes.


----------



## Natasha Holme

Toby said:


> Just don't feel bad about the amount of books read. There is no competition here. The way I see it, is as long as I am reading & finishing books, that is a victory in itself. Recording the books here is like a pat on the back. It makes me feel good to complete a book, no matter how long it takes.


Nicely said, Toby I'm now on The Illuminatus Trilogy, book I: The Eye in the Pyramid by Robert Anton Wilson and Robert Shea. I'm guessing it was written on drugs. It's totally trippy. Pretty hard to follow (though entertaining). So I'm having a s l o w month. ...


----------

